# Freezing a single 'title' row in Excel



## theMusicMan (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey All

Would you believe it, I simply cannot remember how to freeze a single row at the top of a sheet. I use this as a title row for the column names, and want this to remain on the screen when I scroll down the page. When I select 'Freeze Panes' I can't figure out how to select just the single row!

Any help appreciated... thanks all.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Excel 2000-2002 you highlight the row(s) and at the top of the RightHand Scroll Bar is a small block click on that to "split the Screen and then "Freeze Panes"
See the Help for "Freeze Rows"


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Musicman!

You will want to select the row underneath the one that you want to freeze and select "Windows">>"Freeze Panes" from the menu bar.


----------

